# Étui iPad avec clavier



## Vd4ever (15 Juin 2011)

Bonjour à tous !

Alors voilà, j'ai trouver un étui pour iPad 2 rose avec clavier et possibilité de le charger. Mais voila c'est sur un site anglais (ou américain) et j'ai beau chercher mais je n'arrive pas a le trouver en France.

Alors si quelqu'un pourrait m'aider voila le lien ou je l'ai vu : http://www.espow.com/wholesale-foldable-ipad-leather-case-with-built-in-keyboard-pink.html

Merci


----------



## argone (15 Juin 2011)

je ne sais pas si ce sont les mêmes mais il y en a sur le catalogue Fnac ...


----------



## cameleone (16 Juin 2011)

Attention, dans le lien que tu donnes c'est un étui pour iPad et non pour iPad 2...


----------



## Anairae (16 Juin 2011)

Personnellement je pencherais plus pour celui-ci : 

http://www.logitech.com/fr-be/keyboards/keyboard/devices/keyboard-case-ipad

Au moins étui rigide et si comme tout bon produit Logitech la qualité est au rendez-vous, y aura pas photo )


----------



## Vd4ever (16 Juin 2011)

Merci de vos réponses 

En effet je suis aller voir a la FNAC mais il se fait que en noir et vu que mon iPad est blanc ..

Logitec c'est pas mal aussi mais il ne permet pas de transporter l'ipad avec.

Je vais continuer de chercher


----------

